# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spider Man  حصرى شرح سريع للنسخة الكاملة للأسبايدر مانComplete SpiderMan V2.70

## Shamseldeen Victory

حصرى شرح سريع للنسخة الكاملة للأسبايدر مانComplete SpiderMan V2.70   شرح النسخة الكاملة للأسبايدر مان V2.70        *بسم الله نبدا:-* *SpiderMan V2.70 Complete update* *سبايدرمان V2.70 التحديث الكامل*  *Complete Installer SpiderMan V2.70* *التحديث الكامل التثبيت الذى وعد به فريق الاسبايدر فى النسخة التجريبية السابقة*   *Released on26 Jan, 2011* *صدر بتاريخ 26 ياناير من عام 2011* **v2.70* *1.Spreadtrum <format> <unlock> improved.* *تحسين عملية الفورمات وفك التشفير للأسبريدم* *2.Some bug fix,Complete 2.70 version.* *تم اصلاح بعض الاخطاء بهذه النسخة الكاملة* *(الاصلاح خاص بوظايف البوكس من دقة وجودة وليس اصلاح اعطال للأجهزة)* *If you have custom cable pinouts,please backup C:\SpiderMan\Ini_File\cable.txt file when you install* *إذا كان لديك كابل مخصص أوصاف سنون البن أوت يرجى نسخه كأحتياط من ملف النودtxt من الامتداد:* *C:\SpiderMan\Ini_File\cable* *وهذا عند عمل التثبيت* *التحميل:-*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *تحياتى* *SHAMS ELDEEN VICTORY* *SHAKS*

----------


## ماندو88

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

